# Off topic bad news



## scrimper (31 May 2016)

Just to say if I don't post much in the coming weeks I am still around but might not be too motivated. Our German Shepherd dog (pic in my avatar) has been diagnosed with very aggressive cancer in his face/eye area and only has a few weeks to live. We owe this dog so much, in fact if it were not for him both my wife and myself would have been asphyxiated by smoke when the room below our bedroom caught fire 2 years ago. He had never been upstairs but at 4am he came upstairs and woke us up when the house was filled with smoke. The rescue services said had it not been for the dog we would both have died from smoke inhalation. He is only about 6 yrs old we don't know his true age as some unkind person dumped him on the streets to starve but we have given him a home for the last 4 years.

I do hope the mods will be kind to this small tribute to Max the third.


----------



## adidat (31 May 2016)

He looks like a lovely boy. German sheps are very special dogs. I hope you are able to enjoy your last few weeks with him, and when the time comes he has dignified send off.

Cancer of the mouth took my sparky a collie X lab. He was put down in the boot of my mums car in my arms. 

Really feel your pain mate!

Chris


----------



## lanemaux (31 May 2016)

I'm so sorry Scrimper. Your pal Max looks a fair bit like my buddy Shadow (he is proximity oriented to his people). I have lost pets and know how gutted you must feel. Our lives are better for the love our pets give us and in your case longer as well. Again , sympathies , so sorry to hear this.


----------



## bodgerbaz (31 May 2016)

Dreadful news and 'enjoy' the remaining time you have left with him.


----------



## linkshouse (31 May 2016)

Oh dear Scrimper I am so sorry to hear this.

Only animal lovers will ever understand how hard it is to lose a pet.

All you can do is try to make his remaining time as comfortable as possible and when it is time let him go knowing that at least you provided hime a caring and loving home for the last four years.

Poor Max, my heart really is with him (and you of course).


----------



## ChrisR (31 May 2016)

Very sorry to hear your sad news Scrimper, a pet is a member of the family and loved the same, in your case a little more, as he saved both your wife and your life. 

Take care, and being pet lovers both my wife and myself are thinking of you.

Chris.


----------



## Claymore (31 May 2016)

.......


----------



## AES (31 May 2016)

Really sorry to hear that scrimper. Max looks "a lovely boy" as well as being a true hero. My wife and I know from experience what it's like loosing a much-loved pet and in your case, it's a real shock with Max at such a young age.

Condolences to both you and your wife and hope that at least coming here for a bit of a laugh now and again may help to reduce the pain just a bit.

All the best mate.

AES


----------



## ColeyS1 (31 May 2016)

Sorry to hear your news. What a true hero.

Coley


----------



## Aggrajag (31 May 2016)

So sorry to hear this Scrimper, my thoughts are with you x


----------



## RogerBoyle (31 May 2016)

My sincere condolences to you all 
We went through a similar thing with our mutt 3 weeks ago after fighting diabetes and a degenerative bone disease for the last 18 months


----------



## scrimper (23 Jun 2016)

Our lovely German Shepherd dog Max passed away peacefully this morning, he was a rescue dog, we took him on after he was dumped on the streets to starve, he was diagnosed with aggressive cancer just 5 weeks ago, he was only around 7 yrs old and has been active until a few days ago. he got up this morning had a little walk around the garden then flopped down in his corner, we had phoned the vet as we felt he had reached the end but sadly poor Maxy took the decision out of our hands before the vet arrived.

We owe so much to this dog, 2 years ago he woke us up at 4:00am to make us aware that the house was filled with black smoke and one room downstairs was on fire, the rescue services said that had Max not woke us we would surely have be killed by smoke inhalation.

You can imagine how upset we are at the moment.


----------



## MattRoberts (23 Jun 2016)

Really sorry to hear that. Sounds like you gave him a great home and life. Take it easy - the pain will eventually lessen.


----------



## morturn (23 Jun 2016)

Sorry to hear about your unfortunate news, pets do become a big part of your life. He looks like he has been a well-loved pet.


----------



## ColeyS1 (24 Jun 2016)

Rip little fella. 

Coley


----------



## linkshouse (24 Jun 2016)

Poor Max.

Lucky Max! 

Lucky because he had a loving caring family to be with.

Of course you're sad and my heart is with you at this very sad time, but at least comfort yourselves with the knowledge that he was as comfortable as he could be during this awful illness and he had someone to "hold his hand (paw)".

Phill


----------



## ChrisR (24 Jun 2016)

So sorry Scrimper, but be assured Max is in a well loved place.

RIP Max.

Chris.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (24 Jun 2016)

Sorry to hear you've lost your guardian angel. You were blessed to have one when you needed him most.


----------



## scrimper (24 Jun 2016)

Thanks all for your kind words, I cannot describe what we are going through at the moment, you don't realise how much you miss them until they have gone, I can't get Max out of my mind, everything I do reminds me of him, one of my grandsons came today he is 12 and was in tears, how I wish Max could have been with us longer, he was so loyal and loving and did not deserve to suffer this dreadful cancer at such an early age. I feel empty and cannot get motivated to do anything.


----------



## Buffalo Chas (24 Jun 2016)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss. Dogs really do become part of the family (we have two little Shih Tsu's) and it would break our hearts if we lost one of them so early. We did lose our little 13 year old Maltese Terrier two years ago to cancer so I know exactly what your going through.

The sense of loss will lessen with time but he will always be in your memory.

Charley


----------



## n0legs (24 Jun 2016)

Sorry to hear this bad news. 
I know the feeling.


----------



## gilljc (25 Jun 2016)

So so sorry xx


----------



## Austinisgreat (29 Jun 2016)

Scrimper,

I don't post a lot here but your tale has really touched me. Our beloved black Lab "Austin" went very suddenly last october, he was only 11, and both of us still sometimes just sit quietly and remember him, tears in our eyes. You never forget your canine mates, they are forever. Their memories last forever.

My sincere sympathies and remember the good times. Good luck.

Andrew


----------



## scrimper (29 Jun 2016)

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Bm101 (29 Jun 2016)

Wish you the best Scrimper. When you sit quietly, he'll always be with you. Years later, he'll still be there. Thank your stars for the time you had with him. Best wishes fella.


----------

